# peanut butter



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

im seeing a lot of recipes with peanut butter on here.

I believe i was told on here that peanut butter was bad for our pits..... did i hear wrong????/ if so im going home and letting my doggs eat peanut butter asap.... lol did i let them miss out on it for years?????

someone please guide me in the right direction


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Peanut butter is fine for dogs. I think it's best to include in a treat recipe. It is possible it could choke them if you give them too much peanut butter since it's thick and sticky. I put it in hollow bones and toys.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I have to agree with Aimee, PB is fine for dogs, given your dog isn't allergic to peanuts! lol I do the same thing and put it inside of hollow bones or inside of a kong. Keeps them busy for hours trying to lick it all out.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

this is what i get for not doing the research my self..... listening to others who supposedly looked it up...... I cant believe i did this to my dogs lol always shielded them from such pleasures ahahhaha cant wait to get home and stuff a little on there kongs!!!!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah, my vet turned me onto peanut butter. i stuff it in a kong and then stick it in the freezer, it turns into a peanut butter-sicle... my boy LOVES it and takes him an hour or 2 to finish it, its nice for when he's relaxing or a treat when he goes into his crate


----------

